# Control de volumen para amplificador estereo



## jangleband (Mar 9, 2007)

Que tal compañeros, soy nuevo en el foro y como quien dice por aca andare molestando con sus excelentes consejos    y tratando de aportar lo mas que pueda. Pues como escribo en el asunto, ando medio desesperado, estoy por terminar un circuito amplificador estereo para audifonos, ya lo tengo montado y probado pero el problema es que no encuentro la forma de controlar el volumen de las dos salidas  L y R por medio de un solo potenciometro, ya le di mil vueltas y me calente la cabeza de estar pensando pero nada, como el gabinete donde lo voy a montar es pequeño no quiero ocupar espacio al colocar dos potenciometros uno para cada canal entonces necesito un solo tal como lo trae el control de volumen de cualquier aparato de audio. Tal vez la solucion sea muy simple pero honestamente estoy bloqueado ops:. Otra cosa, en el mismo gabinete voy a montar dos amplificador estereo cada uno tendra su entrada y salida y su control de volumen, esto para usarlos independientemente pero sin usar dos gabinetes diferentes, entonces quiero tener la posibilidad de puentear las dos entradas para cuando se requiera tener una entrada en comun pero para los dos audifonos, entonces si puenteo la entrada desde el principio estas se mantendran asi y es lo que no quiero, he pensado en un interruptor para seleccionar cualquiera de las dos opciones pero preferiria evitarlo, he pensado igual en la idea de usar un SCR como interruptor e implementar un encendido cuando se conecte el plug en la entrada. De verdad espero me puedan ayudar, principalmente con lo del control de volumen pues debo tener listo el amplificador para hoy por la noche. Espero y agradezco cualquier ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Mar 9, 2007)

El problema de los potenciómetros tiene una solución más que fácil, simplemente ve a la tienda de electrónica y pide un potenciómetro doble.
La diferencia que tiene con uno común es que atrás tiene dos pistas de fibra en vez de una.

Saludos


----------



## jangleband (Mar 9, 2007)

Que tal Dano, muchas gracias por tu consejo, el problema es que nuna he visto por aca un potenciometro doble, creo que simplemente no los vende y no se por que, busque en dos tiendas que son las principales y me dijeron que no los trabajan, tal vez pudiera haber otra solucion pero no se cual podria ser.

Saludos.


----------



## yercohc (Mar 9, 2007)

hOLA MANO ESTE SIMPLEMENTE COMPRA UN POTENCIOMETRO
STEREO SEA DE 100 K O DE 50 O DE 20 K DEPENDEDIENDO DE LA POTENCIA DE TU AMPLI PS.. NADA MAS ESO Y SUPONGO SABES LA CONFIGURACION EN UN LADO DE LOS 3 PINESVA LA TIERRA, EN EL MEDIO VA LA ENTRADA AL AMPLIFICADOR, LA TERCERA ES LA ENTRADA DE LINEA ES DECIR A Q COSA LO CONECTARAS...OJO Q EL VOLUMEN SE CONTROLA EN LA ENTRADA DEL AMPLI.. BYE SUERTE..


----------



## Dano (Mar 10, 2007)

Escribir en mayúscula es sinónimo de gritar. Por favor no lo hagas otra vez.

Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 10, 2007)

Deberian haber aconsejado un sencillo c.i que controle el volumen por tensión. Creo haber visto algún post, de forma que el c.i. nos controla dos canales independientemente utilizando una señal de cc. regulada por sendos pulsadores. Es una buena solución y muy eficaz

un pequeño ejemplo.
Este circuito permite controlar el volumen de una señal de audio por medio de dos teclas tipo pulsador. 

El circuito completo está formado por el integrado y un condensador de filtrado 

La entrada es por el pin 1 y la salida por el 7. El condensador de 100nF debe estar lo mas cerca posible del chip para garantizar un correcto filtrado de la fuente. 

Por medio de un arreglo de 64 resistores y 64 llaves electrónicas accionadas por un contador se puede modificar el sitio donde se coloca el cursor del potenciómetro. En otras palabras este control dispone de 64 niveles entre el mudo y el máximo volumen. Para que cuando se retira la alimentación el sistema "recuerde" en que sitio quedo el potenciómetro el chip incluye una memoria EEPROM la cual retiene el dato correspondiente a la llave seleccionada. La lógica de control incluye una interesante función: a cada pulsación de uno de los botones (cualquiera que sea) se desplaza una posición el cursor del potenciómetro. Pero si se mantiene pulsado el botón durante mas de medio segundo el cursor irá al extremo indicado en un total máximo de 7.6 segundos. Esto es ideal para fundidos de apertura o cierre en audio o transmisiones de sonido.


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 19, 2007)

muy bueno tu aporte tecnicdeso saludos


----------



## guilles (Ago 24, 2009)

yercohc dijo:


> hOLA MANO ESTE SIMPLEMENTE COMPRA UN POTENCIOMETRO
> STEREO SEA DE 100 K O DE 50 O DE 20 K DEPENDEDIENDO DE LA POTENCIA DE TU AMPLI PS.. NADA MAS ESO Y SUPONGO SABES LA CONFIGURACION EN UN LADO DE LOS 3 PINESVA LA TIERRA, EN EL MEDIO VA LA ENTRADA AL AMPLIFICADOR, LA TERCERA ES LA ENTRADA DE LINEA ES DECIR A Q COSA LO CONECTARAS...OJO Q EL VOLUMEN SE CONTROLA EN LA ENTRADA DEL AMPLI.. BYE SUERTE..



Me salvaste la vida kapo !!


----------

